# Anyone remember what their first kit was?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Mine was the original Aurora Mummy.I watched my Mom glue it together for me.I was too young (5) to paint it myself.My Mom said she would paint it & have it ready for me to see the next morning.I woke up excited.To my horror my Mom painted him silver for some reason with blood all over it. I remember breaking out in tears saying "Why did you paint it silver!! " lol


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't remember for certain but do remember for certain one of my earliest kits was the Aurora Superman. It must have been about 1964 when I was about 10 going on 11. I remember painting it on the front door step down here in Florida. I only had about 4 colors of Pactra namels, one bottle of thinner, and a brush. But I did have fun. I remember getting the witch with two buddies and we all built them at one of their houses. That made it more fun. I can also remember the Lil Coffin, the Mysterion, the Munsters cars, a couple of Silly Surfers, and some of the other kits I built back then. I also remember having a very large scale hot rodded T which was a pain to get to stick together. Those were fun times, much simpler than today and I sometimes feel a bit sorry for the kids today. We didn't need too much and spent a lot of time simply running around through the woods and swimming. And of course Shock Theater on Friday late night, Terminus on Saturday afternoon, the Wild, Wild West, the Munsters, the Addams Family, Batman, etc. And I don't remember being bored too much either. Well I won't tie everyone else up any longer with these fond memories, great times to remember for certain though.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Easy - long box Aurora Wolfman. After watching my brother build car kit after car kit I wanted in. I was really fascinated with the ones that came with Skeletons ('Lil Coffin, Boothill Express). So i went with him and my mother to the Western Auto in Clinton NJ. I think it was more of a hardware store back then but let's remember all stores carried models in that wonderful era: Confectionaries, 5&10's, pharmacies and any department store. I remeber like yesterday walking down that aisle and what to my wonder: "They sell models of MONSTER'S". Life hasn't been the same since


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mine was Aurora's _The Forgotten Prisoner of Castel-Maré_, the "Fright'ning Lightning" version, 1969.

I was 7 or 8 years old, and though I'd heard of model kits I really didn't know much about them. I was browsing the local toy store and the box art caught my eye. I grabbed it, ran to the front counter, and asked the clerk what it was. He took the time to explain the basics to me (read the instruction sheet, cut the pieces off, glue 'em together, and paint it), handed me a tube of good ol' Testors cement, a paint brush, three bottles of Pactra paint (black, white, and red, so I could paint the figure like the box art), and a bottle of Pactra paint thinner. Over the next two or three days I glue-bombed it together, slathered on the paint (black on the coat and pants, white on the shirt, red on the sash--just like the box! ), and spent many subsequent nights falling asleep to the warm greenish glow of the Prisoner's skeleton staring back at me. :thumbsup: Ahhh, those were the days...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I had to be no more than 5 years old, and I remember seeing the Gold knight on the horse in the pharmacy store window on grand street in Brooklyn NY and went nuts, and had to have him...I remember my late mother saying it was too advanced for me to build, but bought it, and my father worked nights, and said he would build it when he got home and I would find it built when I woke up...I had a hard time falling asleep, but I did, but woke up and through my dark room, I saw on my dresser, the knight in all its glory mounted on his horse, sword outstreched and all!:thumbsup:*..*sadly,thats the only time I ever owned that kit...

The first kit I ever built myself, was in 1966 and it was the aurora incredible hulk...I saw him in the window of an old luncheonette ( complete with soda jerk bar) shop across from my school when my father picked me up, and he bought it for me, and I took it home, built it carefully, but always wondered why mine didnt look as good as the one in the picture on the instruction sheet , and showed no seams...little did I know what I know now...I didnt find out about squadron putty until 12 years later...lol

Z
*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

May have been some Airfix junk, but in figure kits, my first was either Cro-Magnon Woman or Glow King Kong - I'm not sure which I had first.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

aside from helping my pop with a Blue Angels kit (by "helping", I mean "don't touch and don't get in the way")

My first kit was the 3 piece Star Trek ships set (the Klingon, Romulan and the Enterprise)


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *I had to be no more than 5 years old, and I remember seeing the Gold knight on the horse in the pharmacy store window on grand street in Brooklyn NY and went nuts, and had to have him...I remember my late mother saying it was too advanced for me to build, but bought it, and my father worked nights, and said he would build it when he got home and I would find it built when I woke up...I had a hard time falling asleep, but I did, but woke up and through my dark room, I saw on my dresser, the knight in all its glory mounted on his horse, sword outstreched and all!:thumbsup:*..*sadly,thats the only time I ever owned that kit...
> 
> The first kit I ever built myself, was in 1966 and it was the aurora incredible hulk...I saw him in the window of an old luncheonette ( complete with soda jerk bar) shop across from my school when my father picked me up, and he bought it for me, and I took it home, built it carefully, but always wondered why mine didnt look as good as the one in the picture on the instruction sheet , and showed no seams...little did I know what I know now...I didnt find out about squadron putty until 12 years later...lol
> 
> ...


Did you paint the knight gold? lol


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I think mine was one of The Pirates Of The Caribbean kits.
-Jim


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

My dad had built me a lot of kits: the first TOS "E", the Batmobile, the Batman model, the Seaview, Flying Sub, Capt. America. Not sure of the exact model car -- a model T maybe? It was molded in red plastic with gold chrome parts. He decided that he would show me how to build a kit with this one. One day after school I started in on it myself, and that was it - I built all my own models from then on. The Spindrift is probably one of the earliest ones I did on my own, but not sure if it was the first one.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

My dad built me some kits, and I played with them. I remember the Aurora Frankenstein and Mummy in grey plastic. I assume he built those, but I painted some on them. I also had an Aurora Batman and the Silver Knight (in gold plastic). I had gotten a few built models at a flea market sale too... some Life Like 1/40 military kits like the Hawk Missile Battery and 105mm howitzer.

I think about my very first kit of my own to build was the 1970 MPC Jeepster kit. It had parts to make a cool Safari jeep, and came with some little hunting rifles, etc. I really need to get one of these kits now to really build it. I would have been about 6 then. I did build the Aurora Godzilla, Phantom, and Creature kits. I usually didnt put them on their base so I could play with them. When the movie Phantom of the Paradise came out, I made a silver foil bird mask for my Aurora Phantom to make him look like the movie character. I built a lot of 1/72 Revell and Airfix planes and the old Monogram 1/32 Armor and Aurora 1/48 armor.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Long box Frankenstien was the first kit I built by myself in the mid 60's. Before that I had built a bunch of car kits with my dad but Frankenstein was my fist solo! The first Sci-Fi kit was the original Large box AMT USS Enterprise with the lights and the batteries in the secondary hull! Dad modified the secondary hull so the engine pylons mounted securely into slots instead of those horrible peg/stub things! Who ever "engineered" the first release of that kit must have gotten into Mr.Scotts scotch!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

A British Centurion tank, 1/35 scale. My father helped me build it (he helped A LOT!) since I was only seven at the time. I loved that tank, and built many more since then. 

Sean


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I want to say mine was a kit by Revell of the Junkers JU88 in 1/72 scale, which I got for Christmas just over forty years ago.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> I want to say mine was a kit by Revell of the Junkers JU88 in 1/72 scale, which I got for Christmas just over forty years ago.


I have that kit... the first issue. Its still fairly nice. Oddly, Revell Germany is reissuing it again.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I think it may have beeen the old Aurora King Kong kit from 1967. I remember gluing it together but it was before I even knew about painting my models. Fun times.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

No idea. But I do have very early memories of a mummy kit - and they are fond memories. When I think about it, I'm almost back in that basement, working on a kit....


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

The Aurora Lost in Space Cyclops & Robinson Family diorama, because my folks were too tight with a dollar to spring for the LIS Cyclops & Chariot diorama that I REALLY wanted.
in hindsite, they were RIGHT at the time.
I was, I dunno, 27 I guess...


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

bizzarobrian said:


> Did you paint the knight gold? lol



*lol..I didnt even Build it!! 

Z
*


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I can actually remember this! My first kit were really two kits. It was my 8th birthday and I got the Aurora Godzilla and King Kong. Both were the square glow kits and I put them together that weekend. And painted them the following month. I Loved them. SWEET!!!!! After that I was hooked for Life!:thumbsup:

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

An AMT 1949 Mercury. Mom bought it for me while on a business trip around 1964. I bought a lot of car models after that and eventually graduated to the Aurora monsters, TV kits, etc. My world hasn't been the same since.
And while I don't have the Merc any more, I do have a reissue, which I've packed in an original box.
Life is good.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

It was Endsville Eddie.My brother discovered girls and gave it to me.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I remember it clearly, I was 5 years old, my neighbor an older boy, built them. I saw the boxes in the window of the 5&10. Frankenstein, Wolfman, Dracula, The Mummy, The Creature, and The Phantom of the Opera were displayed in that order. Dracula, was the first, post Kennedy era. The above mentioned boy's sister helped me, placed the inner mouth in his throat. I don't remember the second, but I'll always remember the first. I would become upset when the painted model did not come anyware near "your model will look like this", not a problem anymore. A few years ago I went to my old neighborhood to see the three stores I would buy kits, all gone. They come in the mail now.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmmmm.... I think the first kit I owned was the Mummy, bought it built at a garage sale for a nickel. Had to put it in the bathroom at night because it gave me nightmares :lol: I remember getting Kong for my birthday when I was 8 or 9 - I was VERY disappointed because I wanted Godzilla instead of some stupid ape :freak: I then built various Aurora planes and tanks all the way through high school.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

First issue Aurora Superman, with the PAINTED box art! :thumbsup:


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

I am fairly sure it was the Aurora Dracula or Wolfman. Early seventies


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

For christmas 1969 one of my aunts gave me the 1/48 scale Revell Apollo Command and Service module kit, the one with the Lunar module adapter and launch escape tower. I was 9 years old, I built it straight out of the box without paint, my dad was so mad at me because he wanted to get paint and help me paint all of the details inside the command and service modules. The first model I owned and helped with was a single engine military airplane kit my dad bought for me when I was 7. I still vividly remember him putting the entire decal sheet in the kitchen sink full of water and seeing all of those little decals floating around as he desperately tried to get them on the plane. One day I will find that model again and build it right, in his memory. 
The oldest model I still have is an MPC Space:1999 Eagle from 1976. I took it apart in 1990 and really detailed it, opening up the cages and building accurate landing gear.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

growing up in New York during the 60's, and not far from AURORA, where there was a hobby shop on every corner it seemed, my first kit was the LOST IN SPACE CYCLOPS / CHARIOT.....
back in those days, woolworth'sdept stores, drug stores and stationary stores sold model kits....I even remember buying one get one deals...so i would build one and shelve one...to this day I still have a few originals !


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

My very first kit was a 1/72 Revell B-24 Liberator that my older cousin had started. All of the sub-assemblies were done, they just needed to be glued together. Being 6 or 7 I attempted to glue them together with Elmer's white glue. Needless to say, it didn't go very well and my dad had to help me purchase some model glue.

My very first figure kit was a few years later and was the Aurora King Kong. I even painted it with my trusty Testors "Pla" enamels!

Does anyone know what "Pla" means anyway?


----------



## Scary Terry (Jul 8, 2009)

Superman started it for me.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Aurora-brat said:


> My very first kit was a 1/72 Revell B-24 Liberator that my older cousin had started. All of the sub-assemblies were done, they just needed to be glued together. Being 6 or 7 I attempted to glue them together with Elmer's white glue. Needless to say, it didn't go very well and my dad had to help me purchase some model glue.
> 
> My very first figure kit was a few years later and was the Aurora King Kong. I even painted it with my trusty Testors "Pla" enamels!
> 
> Does anyone know what "Pla" means anyway?


One possible meaning is:
Polylactic acid, a biopolymer made from natural sugar sources, which can be used as a substitute for petroleum-based polymers.

Of course I believe the real meaning of PLA was to indicate that the paint could be used on plastic. It wasn't laquer based so it wouldn't eat into the plastic.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mine were the Aurora Glow Series Monsters...think the first one was Frankenstein but I'm not positive. I do remember having them all lined up built and with the glow pieces attached. They would sit on the ledge just above my head. I can remember the Mummy being my favorite as it had a lot of glow pieces that I used to "light-up" with my bedlamp before going to bed!

I used to cut the box tops from all of them and I still have them to this day...the box tops...but unfortunately not the models !

I've since collected them as re-issues...would love to get the glow kits back someday. I have a few but would love to get the missing ones!

MMM


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

My first kit was an Aurora Gruman F9F it was 1963 I think I was 8.I Put it together with Elmers..Then I got model glue and got to rebuild it again,the right way at least for age 8 anyway


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Long box Frankenstein way back in 62 I believe.

The dam burst after that and there was no looking back.

Monogram Japanese Zero came in at # 2.

Franky hung out in my Headboard and the Zero was hung over my bed.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Phantom of the Opera, around 1965. My mom put it together for me with Elmer's glue. No paint. Good memory!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

all of the Aurora monsters - what order i forget!!.. but for some reason none were painted??.. proberly had something to do with there 'glow' pieces?...the only original one i never owned was the 'Bride' as it cost so much! compared with the other kits in the series..this was in the UK around 1970.. don't know if there were price differences any where else?


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

First kit: TWA 707 (a gift from my godfather who was a pilot for TWA at the time). I taped it together and that night the 'glue fairy' came and cemented it together... First kit I ever 'bought' was a mail-away Aurora Batmobile (Burry's Cookies Premium)!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

one of my earliest memories... the guillotine.... makes me wonder about my parents judgement.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have a vague memory of taking a small F-102 model to show-and-tell in kindergarten. That would be 1962.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Various tiny airplane kits from the bins at the 5 and 10, but the clearest memory of a "real" kit was Alfred E. Newman followed by a lot of monsters.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

A 1/32 Jaguar convertible, from I believe Hawk or Lindberg. Molded in bright red (including the tires) and all of about 9 pieces. No underside detail at all. No underside, actually. It was one of the "toy car released as a kit" types.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

kenlee said:


> One possible meaning is:
> Polylactic acid, a biopolymer made from natural sugar sources, which can be used as a substitute for petroleum-based polymers.
> 
> Of course I believe the real meaning of PLA was to indicate that the paint could be used on plastic. It wasn't laquer based so it wouldn't eat into the plastic.


That would make sense. Like the early Revell kits having the "S" on them to indicate they were molded in styrene not acetate. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Glow Dracula, late 60's or early 70's. I still have bits and pieces of him.
Rob
MMR


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

PS La Brea Tar Pit, 1974 or so. Mom bought it for me at a Ben Franklin Five-and-Dime and Dad helped me put together and painted it in our kitchen. Good times!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

First kit _I_ built was the MPC C-3PO. I think I was five or six, my Grandma helped me place the rubber bands. The first kit I ever _had_ was the AMT TOS Enterprise, my Dad built it for me; it later became the Constellation - still have it too.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Original Aurora Batman, circa 1969. My mom put it together and painted it for me (did a pretty decent job, too, IIRC). Can't remember what happened to it after my brother broke it (the bats, branches and owl were lost).


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

RossW said:


> Original Aurora Batman, circa 1969. My mom put it together and painted it for me (did a pretty decent job, too, IIRC). Can't remember what happened to it after my brother broke it (the bats, branches and owl were lost).


Once they were broken or so old they were falling apart I usually blew them up with a fire cracker or burnt them (styrene burns very nicely). You'd probably be arrested nowadays if you were caught doing something like that! But the models I build now will never have that done to them. I am going to bequeath them to my two sons and they can decide what to do with them. Maybe they will eBay them after I'm gone.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, well the first kit I built was the Disney TWA moon rocket ship, when
it was first issued and have a photo of me holding it, heh, lost that one long ago though. Karl


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mine was an Aurora long box Frankenstein, back in 1963. I was 5 years old, and glue bombed most of it, but it made me happy just to have it cause my Dad had one too (actually a first issue 1961). I was too little in '61, but it was awesome to finally get one though. Got it at Georges 5&10 for .50 cents I think, might have been .98 cents, I don't remember, but it was considered a lot of money for a kid back then. Still great memories for me though.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## NeilUnreal (Feb 17, 2001)

Mine was also the original Aurora longbox Frankenstein. IIRC, my dad and I bought it at Rich's in downtown Atlanta, when the toy dept. was still just inside from the underground parking. Since I was also only five years old at the time, he did real work.* I can still remember him mixing just the right shade of green for the skin using Testor's enamels, a toothpick, and a impromptu cup fashioned from tinfoil.

-Neil

*I think these coincidences serve to illustrate just how important the original longbox series was at introducing an entire generation to the hobby!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

NeilUnreal said:


> *I think these coincidences serve to illustrate just how important the original longbox series was at introducing an entire generation to the hobby!


I, for one, completely agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Mine was the Aurora Cyclops/Chariot & Family version. Mom said I had to use Elmer's to build it and it fell apart about 2 weeks later. I was devastated until Mom agreed to let me use Testor's model glue. I cleaned off the elmer's and built it again. I think I was allowed to move up to painting a little while later. I put two of the Chariot decals on backwards. That mistake still embarrasses me every time I come across the model in my basement. Was thrilled when I was able to get the PL repop a few years ago.

Second was the LIS Robot. He's still around too as are many of my other childhood models. If only I could have kept the boxes. Only one I have is the from the Aurora Glow Godzilla.

Regards,
Matt


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

My first kit was that original Star Trek Enterprise... the one that had the funky slot and key method to hold the engine nacelles on, which I never did get to work right. Ended up with glue thumbprints and I know I never painted it... I mean, why would you paint it if it was already white  Hey, I was somewhere around 10 years old at the time!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm almost 98% sure that my first was the Aurora Frankenstein in 1961 or early 1962. Around the same time I was visiting cousins in Cincinnati and we were audience of their local kiddie show called The Skipper Ryle Show. I got called up for some activity and won the Aurora Sailor kit. So, it's between the two which one I really got first.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Probably an airfix kit although it could have been one of the Hong Kong kits which were coming into Oz in the 60's. Can't remember what the subject was after all this time. Early kits after the first that I remember were the Aurora Flying Sub and Spindrift. At least by then I knew how to paint!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I think my first was the longbox Frankenstein in the early 60's maybe 63-64. The Mummy, Wolfman, creature, superman and the knights and guillotine were all very early builds as well. I remember asking my older brother for help with the Gold Knight on horse and Guillotine.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

It was either Frankenstein or king kong in the late 60's:tongue:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Monogram's Duesenburg car


----------



## slomj (May 15, 2007)

*Bachmann Cardinal*

Hi,
My first kit was the snap-fit Bachmann Lifesize Cardinal Bird Model.
My Parents felt I was too young to use styrene glue (5 years old, 1963)
But the fluid that came with the kit for painting, (it came with a round
palette of colors to paint the bird, and the fluid was used to dissolve them
to apply to the bird), was far more noxious, than any testors styrene glue,
that I remember.
Graduated to Monsters (Aurora Frankenstein), then into the Renwall Visibles.
(1964,65). Glue-bomb era.
Jim


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The only original "issued" Aurora kit that I still own, is SUPERMAN, this is special since it was the last model my mother bought in 1970, a year before she passed away. I restored it once in 1990, I also replaced some of the parts. I have dismantled it for a final restoration.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Monogram 1/25 scale Lil Coffin


----------



## StanC (Nov 25, 2009)

First kit built alone airfix Auster antartica followed by most Airfix releases and the odd Revell kit ,I remember a revell jet century series i think which was labeled a whip flier you built it and fixed a cord to the wing and flew it around.
Also a Lions Maid promo of Fireball XL5
Then King Kong ,Wolfman,Dracula, Creature, a Gladiator that had a tiger or lions head in a cage.
All of the superhero kits followed remember making a really good job of Spiderman .
Never ever saw the Bride but built Polar Lights release.
As Billy Joel says i,m a cold war kid and i loved those days.
Toy shop in Newcastle was a mecca for Aurora kits Boydells toys


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

First kit was Revell's U.S. S. Log Beach Nuclear Powered Cruiser.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

My first model I built with the help of my Dad was a Lindberg Stinson Staion Wagon when I was 5 yrs old.
I remember trying to get the wing straight -lot of glue but Dad let me pretty much do it all myself. No paint of decals though.
My first Aurora figure was Frankenstein when it first came out and I got all of them as they were first released. Only had 2 Monster Rods, Draculas Dragster and Frankensteins Flivver. Had the Addams Family House but never did see the Munsters kit. My Mom found a Big Frankie at a yard sale for 50 cents not long after it was out, unbuilt with the paints!!
Steve


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Original Aurora Dracula - I was five - my father assembled it for me, glow in the dark parts and all...needless to say, dad doing my kits did not last long!


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

1957 Chevrolet Hardtop sedan, probably from MPC. I want to remember picking this out for myself as a birthday present in the mid to late 1980s. My uncle restored old cars, and I wanted to build a model that looked like his car. My dad sprayed some red enamel on it for me, but I built the kit myself. I remember being so confused about all the little pieces that went into the motor, and trying to paint them different colors. I used a paint marker for the chrome areas, and taped the decals onto the sides. Didn't grasp the whole "water-slide" concept.

Really didn't build another kit until the 90's, when I got interested in sci-fi as a teenager. I asked for the AMT Star Trek Adversary three pack for christmas, and subsequently botched it since I didn't grasp what enamel thinner was for.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Mine was the Aurora Glow Dracula kit when I was five. My Dad and I worked on it together.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

First kit was the Aurora F4D Skyray and I have since acquired a mint sealed one as a tribute, the first car kit I built was the Monogram Slingshot Dragster. Still looking for one of those, the reissue is in the wrong size box and I want one like I had as a kid.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

I must have been 7 or 8. Around 1972, my friend from next door was four years older and introduced me to model kits. My first monster model was Frankenstein. I did several other monsters by Aurora; then in 1973, I tackled the Queen Mary. I had just seen The Poseidon Adventure, and was hooked on ships. I can't imagine kids today making such models at the age I was.


----------



## Road Racer (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine was this one..... My uncle got it for me on my 11th birthday back in 1971.... The kit also came with a t-shirt iron-on. Yeah, it was a glue bomb..  I'm still trying to find another one in mint sealed condition... It took forever just to hunt down a picture of the box art on the internet..


----------

